# Roboworm Bags (Grrrr...)



## Buick Riviera (Jul 15, 2007)

I'm posting this because I finally had my "duh" moment with those G#[email protected]#*! stupid, stapled Roboworm bags. Most of you probably already know this but it has taken me about 3 or 4 years to figure it out. Just cut an angled corner off the bottom of the bag and take the worms out one at a time. No muss, no fuss. I love the worms but hate the bags. A-Mart recommends keeping them in a Plano box but I use speed bags because I also use other brands.


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

Buy a box of resealable snack bags. They're half the size of sandwich bags and work perfect for soft plastics that are in those G#[email protected]#*! bags!


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

Good suggestion, Polebender. That's another reason I like Zoom's stuff.They come like that.


----------



## Buick Riviera (Jul 15, 2007)

polebender said:


> Buy a box of resealable snack bags. They're half the size of sandwich bags and work perfect for soft plastics that are in those G#[email protected]#*! bags!


1. I'm too cheap and 2. I tried that already and some plastics eat through the snack bags.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

I like the bags made by bass pro to keep my plastics in. I keep them in original packaging and they are organized in a handy bag I can easily travel around with. I have six of those full of goodies and love them. They hold a fair amount of baits. I am picky about how I store my baits. Once out of original packaging the quality diminishes IMO. Storing in just a plastic box is a not my favorite idea. The bass pro double sided worm binder is a great storage method.


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

Stored in a plastic box can create slight melting problems too, when it gets hot.


----------



## Buick Riviera (Jul 15, 2007)

laynhardwood said:


> I like the bags made by bass pro to keep my plastics in. I keep them in original packaging and they are organized in a handy bag I can easily travel around with. I have six of those full of goodies and love them. They hold a fair amount of baits. I am picky about how I store my baits. Once out of original packaging the quality diminishes IMO. Storing in just a plastic box is a not my favorite idea. The bass pro double sided worm binder is a great storage method.


I use something similar. I think they just came out this year. Anyhow, I have 2 large and 1 medium "Speedbags" and they do a good job of storing all plastics in their original bags. I've tried the plastic box route and it is not for me either.

http://www.tacklewarehouse.com/Plano_KVD_Speedbag_Worm_Files/descpage-P480.html


----------

